# West Point Croakers?



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

The bite was on good a couple/three weeks ago. Don't hear much on P&S about the area.

Anyone else frequent the West Point area ? (when the wind's blowing the right way)


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Did a drive by there a coupla' weeks ago. Drove all around the residential area looking for access with no luck. Best looking spot from the shore appeared to be were the old bridge had been removed. I think the fishing pier itself is in shallow water.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

There's a small pier next to the boat launch on the Mattaponi side. That pier is very shallow, but about 20-30 yards out it drops down into the teens. I've caught a lot of shrimp on accident out there with a cast net, and there's grass all around that pier, so my guess is there are some specks in there at the right tide. Lots of croakers as well, along with some catfish. It's a very odd spot because I've caught baby specks, spot, croaker, and shrimp there, but 1/4 mile upriver by the power lines, I've caught 30 lb blue cats.


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*Thanks* guys, that's the place. Not bad during the week, just need to punch it out there a ways. Haven't been in a dozen years, _was wondering if the B&T was still there (West Point side of the Bridge), and the Crab shack, that sold steamers to the public?_ Produces some nice humpback Croakers when the salinity gets up a bit


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm not sure if this is the Crab Shack but across from 7-11 they were selling hard crab and peelers. That was 2 weeks ago.


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

cockroachjr. said:


> I'm not sure if this is the Crab Shack



Thanks, It's not called the "Crab Shack", it's just a shack they sold crabs at on the Gloucester side  The guy would sometimes sell peelers.... if the price was right.

Across from 7-11 sounds like the bait shop, or maybe just a gas station that had bait? I was using the term B&T loosely 

Edit: By the way, did you happen to fish or stop and BS?


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

Haha ..I got you..I think that is the spot ..I didn't see a name just a sign. I was on a boat and the best hardheads came from cut mullet and croaker just as the tide started to go out. Not many horse ones where around. I wanted to stop and get some peelers for home but I had to beat it so I could get ready for work :--|


----------

